# fait - prononciation du substantif : avec / sans [t]



## Starcreator

En prononçant l'expression "en fait", prononcez-vous le "t" à la fin? Je parlais récemment avec quelques francophones et on a remarqué que certains disent "en fais" tandis que d'autres disent "en faite". Moi, j'ai toujours dit "en fais".

Je ne sais pas s'il s'agit d'un accent particulier, ou si c'est une question de préférence (comme "pas encore"), mais je voulais demander aux francophones: que diriez-vous?

Star

*Note des modérateurs :* Un très grand nombre de discussions ont été fusionnées pour créer ce fil.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je dis "en faite". Mais j'ai une excuse : je suis du sud !


----------



## Gévy

Et moi aussi, je dis _en faite._ J'étais parisienne... il y a des siècles.


----------



## Starcreator

Alors j'ai une autre question...savez-vous pourquoi vous dites "faite" (alors que le participe passé du verbe faire, qui s'appelle _fait_ aussi, se prononce "fais")?


----------



## anangelaway

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Je dis "en faite". Mais j'ai une excuse : je suis du sud !


 
Oui, moi aussi je dis ''en fait_e_'', et même excuse. 



			
				Starcreator said:
			
		

> Alors j'ai une autre question...savez-vous pourquoi vous dites "faite" (alors que le participe passé du verbe faire, qui s'appelle _fait_ aussi, se prononce "fais")?


 
Bonjour !

En réalité, c'est pas vraiment 'faite' avec l'accent sur le 'e', mais plutôt prononcé comme 'faittt', dans le cas de 'en fait' àma.


----------



## Aoyama

La vraie question serait plutot :
si on prononce "en fait*e*", comment prononce-t-on "c'est un fait (que...)" ?
pour "en fait", la prononciation *faite* est d'usage (fait est ici un nom […])
pour "un fait", les *deux* prononciations sont possibles fait/faite (ou faitt)
pour le pp de faire, le t ne se prononce que pour l'accord avec le feminin .


----------



## gvergara

Salut:

Je voulais savoir si au jour le jour on prononce le t final des *noms* _fait_ […]. Un enn-ami français m'a interrompu un jour que je luis racontais quelque chose de peu important pour me dire qu'on doit bien prononcer bien le _t_ final dans l'expression _en fait_, mais dans le Petit Robert, la transcription fonétique montre une seule prononctiation possible...... Vous m'aiderez, une fois de plus?. Merci

Gonzalo


----------



## Ploupinet

Ah ahhhh... Le Petit Robert oublie des choses alors 
Dans "fait", en général, on ne prononce pas le "t", c'est vrai (sauf au Québec, souvent ). Mais pour "en fait", "de fait", et sûrement d'autres expressions que j'oublie, on le prononce !
[…]


----------



## gvergara

Si tout d'un coup d'autres expressions où on doit prononcer le _t_ final du nom _fait_ te viennent à l'esprit, n'oublie pas de les poster 

Gonzalo


----------



## Ploupinet

J'en ai une ! La "voie de fait" (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voie_de_fait)
Ah et aussi, lorsqu'on dit "c'est un fait", pour dire que quelque chose est considéré comme acquis et immuable : "La neige tombe en hiver, _c'est un fait_. Cependant..."


----------



## Nicomon

Alors cette québécoise répond...

En fait: je prononce le t. De fait: je ne le prononce pas (Pourquoi? Je sais pas) . C'est un fait... non plus (mais je sais que beaucoup le font). Le fai*t* est que: je prononce le t, mais dans ce cas, c'est une liaison.



> La majorité des ouvrages consignent pour le nom _fait_ les deux prononciations : [fE] (_fè_), sans le _t_ final, et [fEt] (_fèt_)_,_ avec le _t_. En fait, la prononciation du _t_ n'est jamais obligatoire. Elle est toutefois possible lorsque le nom est au singulier. On l'observe surtout lorsque _fait_ figure dans certaines locutions, par exemple : _en fait_, qu'on prononce[2fE] (_an-fè_) ou [2fEt] (_an-fèt_); _au fait_, qu'on prononce [ofE](_o-fè_) ou [ofEt] (_o-fèt_); _de fait_, qu'on prononce [defE](_de-fè_) ou [defEt] (_de-fèt_); _par le fait_, qu'on prononce [paRlefE](_par-le-fè_) ou [paRlefEt] (_par-le-fèt_); _c'est un fait_, qu'on prononce [sét6fE](_sé-tun-fè_) ou [sét6fEt] (_sé-tun-fèt_); _le fait de_, qu'on prononce [lefEde](_le-fè-de_) ou [lefEtde] (_le-fèt-de_); et _sur le fait_, qu'on prononce [syRlefE] (_sur-le-fè_) ou [syRlefEt] (_sur-le-fèt_).


Autres exemples ici

[…]

Edit: à bien y penser... je crois que je prononce le *t* en disant _*de fait*..._ en début de phrase_._ Par ex.:  _De fai*t*, il n'est pas essentiel de prononcer le t. _



Ploupinet said:


> J'en ai une ! La "voie de fait" (Voie de fait — Wikipédia)
> Ah et aussi, lorsqu'on dit "c'est un fait", pour dire que quelque chose est considéré comme acquis et immuable : "La neige tombe en hiver, _c'est un fait_. Cependant..."


 
C'est un fait : le t ne me gêne pas.  Mais voie de fait.  Je ne suis pas d'accord. Dans mon livre, c'est sans t.


----------



## Ploupinet

Ah oui ? Etrange ! Il me semble avoir toujours entendu le "t" final 

Gonzalo : J'allais te proposer de regarder sur Acapela, mais... La prononciation est mauvaise sur ce point


----------



## Calamitintin

Mes petites prononciations perso...!
En fait[e]
De fai(t)
C'est un fai(t) avéré (je ne fais même pas la liaison !)
[…]
++
Cal


----------



## Punky Zoé

Nicomon said:


> Edit: à bien y penser... je crois que je prononce le *t* en disant _*de fait*..._ en début de phrase_._ Par ex.:  _De fai*t*, il n'est pas essentiel de prononcer le t. _


Là, je crois que c'est aussi la liaison qui joue, non ? (la virgule ne fait rien à l'affaire ...)
Pour le mot"fait", je crois que je partage ta prononciation, Nicole (sauf l'accent , que je perçois même via la Toile).
[…]


----------



## itka

A peu près comme vous dites !
Je suis entièrement d'accord avec le site que nous indique Nicomon.

Je crois que je prononce toujours le [t] sauf dans "voies de fait"... et au pluriel.

[…]


----------



## bobbyfischer

Bonjours à tous,

  Je voudrais savoir quand est-ce que l'on prononce, ou pas, le « t » final du substantif « fait » dans les expressions telles que :
   en fait
   au fait
   par le fait
   voie de fait
   voici le fait
   il est de fait
   je l'ai pris sur le fait
   c'est un fait
Le TLFi donne ceci comme explication :



> *Prononc. et Orth. :* [fɛ], [fɛt]. MART. _Comment prononce _1913, p. 327, note ,,une tendance très marquée à faire sentir le _t _du substantif _fait,_ au singulier, surtout quand il est final ou accentué : _en fait, au fait, par le fait, voie de fait, voici le fait, il est de fait, (...) je l'ai pris sur le fait, c'est un fait,_ et même _c'est un fait constant, c'est le fait d'un honnête homme, le fait de mentir, le fait du prince;_ mais on ne doit jamais faire sentir le _t_ au pluriel, ni dans _fait divers,_ singulier identique au pluriel, ni dans _en fait de _ou _tout à fait_``. V. aussi FOUCHÉ _Prononc._ 1959, p. 405 : ,,Suivi d'un silence, _fait_ se prononce [fɛ] dans _un fait, c'est un fait, voie de fait, voici le fait, prendre sur le fait, tout à fait,_ etc. Mais il se prononce [fɛt] dans _au fait!, en fait, de fait_``. Ds _Ac._ dep. 1694.


  Je trouve cette explication assez confuse et contradictoire, même désuète.  Il y a-t-il des règles claires et précises à suivre ? Quel est l'usage contemporain ?

Merci d’avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour ma part, je prononce toujours le _t_ du substantif singulier [fε*t*], mais au pluriel (_des faits_) et pour la 3e personne du singulier du présent du verbe _faire_ (_il fait_), je dis [fε].


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Quand fait-on sentir le T final ?


en fait 
au fait 
par le fait 
voie de fait 
voici le fait 
il est de fait 
je l'ai pris sur le fait 
c'est un fait 

tout à fait 
c'est tout fait 
c'est bien fait


----------



## la_espantosa

Salut,
je voudrais savoir quand est-ce qu'on prononce le "t" dans le "fait" (Fètt)
quand est-ce que c'est muet?
Merci


----------



## Calamitintin

Oui et non. Les deux sont acceptés je crois, et il doit y avoir 50% des gens qui prononcent le t.
Personnellement, je prononce le t sauf quand faits est au pluriel.


----------



## chlapec

Dans l'expression "en fait" il est très courant de prononcer le "t"; dans les autres cas, on ne le prononce pas.
EDIT: Bon, aussi lorsque tu fais la liaison!: un faiT accompli


----------



## zopqwe

Salut tout le monde!

Je viens d'écouter le suivant:

_Ça n'a pas à voir du tout avec le fait que vous puissiez être ouvrier, miséreux, pauvre, sans argent..._

Ce qui me trouble, ce que le monsieur qui a dit ça a prononcé la t de fait, je pensais qu'on ne la prononçais pas dans la construction "le fait de", est-ce qu'on la prononce dans la construction "le fait que"? Est-ce que l'on peut aussi la prononcer dans la construction "le fait de"? Est-ce qu'il faut la prononcer dans certains cas, mais il ne faut pas la prononcer dans d'autres? Est-ce que c'est facultatif? Déniaisez-moi là-dessus SVP.

Je vous remercie tous par avance de vos réponses.


----------



## la fée

Perso, je ne la prononcerais pas dans ce cas-là. Je sais qu'on la prononce dans "au fait", mais je crois que c'est tout... enfin, c'est ce que je pense...


----------



## zopqwe

[…] Je sais qu'on prononce le t là, mais je voulais savoir particulièrement si on le prononce et quand dans_ le fait_ _de_ et _le fait que. _J'appreciérai beaucoup une réponse concrète là-dessus.


----------



## CapnPrep

Dans _le fait que_, je dirais que le [t] est presque toujours prononcé, même si ce n'est pas obligatoire. Par exemple, il y a une vingtaine d'exemples dans la base PFC, et j'entends un [t] pour tous les locuteurs, sauf dans les deux enquêtes en Afrique subsaharienne. (Tu peux trouver plus d'exemples en cherchant "du fait que" et "au fait que", et les écouter.)

Pour _le fait de_, il y a une quarantaine d'exemples, que je n'ai pas la patience d'écouter…  De toute façon, il est très difficile de savoir, en écoutant, s'il y a un [t], immédiatement suivi du [d] de _de_. Si tu poses la question explicitement aux gens, je pense qu'ils te diront qu'ils acceptent les deux prononciations. Et _le fait de mentir_ fait partie des exemples de Martinon, cités dans le TLFi, pour illustrer la « tendance très marquée à faire sentir le _t_ »_. 
_


----------



## Batumani

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai un ami français qui m'a expliqué qu'on prononce le "t" dans le expression "au fait" ( o.fet ), cependant, une autre ami québécoise vient juste de me dire qu'on ne prononce pas le "t". Je lui dit:

"*Au fait* (o.fet), je prefère les chemises en coton, lorsqu'elle m'a corrigé.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Barsac

Votre amie québécoise a sûrement raison pour le Québec, dans le sud de la france, on prononce bien le t final : o.fet


----------



## Grop

Tout comme Barsac, je prononce le t dans "au fait". Je ne sais pas si c'est spécifique au sud de la France, ou si c'est pareil partout en France. Il est en effet possible que les Québequois ne disent pas ce mot comme les Français.


----------



## Chimel

Je ne suis pas du Sud, mais chez nous aussi la prononciation du t final me paraît nettement plus courante. L'autre prononciation est possible, mais elle fait un peu artificiel, voire "maniéré" à mes oreilles. C'est encore plus vrai pour "en fait".


----------



## pointvirgule

Dans la phrase de Batumani, le Québécois que je suis prononcerait le [t] de _au fait_. 
Par contre, je ne le prononce pas dans _être au fait de la situation_.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Je prononce le t dans au fait et en fait. Et je prononce ou pas le t dans en venir au fait et dire son fait à quelqu'un.


----------



## Batumani

Merci mille fois à tous. Cela veux dire que je peux continuer à prononcer le "t".

À bientôt !


----------



## Grop

pointvirgule said:


> Dans la phrase de Batumani, le Québécois que je suis prononcerait le [t] de _au fait_.
> Par contre, je ne le prononce pas dans _être au fait de la situation_.



Effectivement, il y a des contextes où je prononcerais le t de fait ; mais pas celui de ce fil.


----------



## goonie78

Bonjour/Bonsoir tout le monde,

Quelqu'un saurait-il si le "t" dans "fait nouveau" se prononce?

Merci!

Goodie


----------



## k@t

Bonjour, soir, 

Dans l'absolu, c'est possible, puisque _*fait *_peut se prononcer avec ou sans le _*t*_.
C'est notamment le cas dans les expression _en fait, au fait_.


> *Prononc. et Orth. :* *[fε], [fεt]*. Mart. _Comment prononce _1913, p. 327, note ,,*une tendance très marquée à faire sentir le t du substantif *_*fait*,_ au singulier, surtout quand il est final ou accentué : _en fait, au fait, par le fait, voie de fait, voici le fait, *il est de fait*, (...) je l'ai pris sur le fait, c'est un fait,_ et même _c'est un fait constant, c'est le fait d'un honnête homme, le fait de mentir, le fait du prince;_ mais on ne doit jamais faire sentir le _t_ au pluriel, ni dans _fait divers,_ singulier identique au pluriel, ni dans _en fait de _ou _tout à fait_``. V. aussi Fouché _Prononc._ 1959, p. 405 : ,,Suivi d'un silence, _fait_ se prononce [fε] dans _un fait, c'est un fait, voie de fait, voici le fait, prendre sur le fait, tout à fait,_ etc. Mais il se prononce [fεt] dans _au fait!, en fait, de fait_`
> FAIT : Définition de FAIT



Mais dans _fait nouveau,_ _fait _n'étant pas final mais suivi d'un adjectif, il me semble que le _t_ sera plutôt pas prononcé, mais ça doit beaucoup dépendre des régions en France et hors France dans les autres pays francophones et aussi des individus, des milieux socio-culturels, ce genre de paramètres.
Personnellement, je ne le prononce pas dans ce cas-là.


----------



## Grop

Et moi non plus.


----------

